# Economy,jobs, money



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

To start off you think I would be happy. I am making more money now that ever in my life. Not by a small amount either. So are many of those I work with. But why is this happening? 
We cut a huge number of position and are cutting more.
Most of the work we are doing in being driven and paid for by Tax dollars , with no return to the tax payers. Funny money. Blank check book and no one is watching where the cash is going.
Our stock price is being played like a deck of stacked cards.
Rules and regs are being broken everyday and no ones cares because those that enforce them ,the government is behind all the money.
It should not madder to m but it does. I hear it everyday from works ,"who cares I am getting my cut". 
There will be a day of reckoning, it will bust some time. I also know we are not the only industry being funded through the back door.
Two years from Saturday I am done if not sooner. What will be left those that follow ?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

All you can do is save for when the business pops and goes bust. What industry if you don't mind??


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

James m said:


> All you can do is save for when the business pops and goes bust. What industry if you don't mind??


 Been saving for 40 years and investing, money for second retirement will not be an issue. My concern is how many do not know what is fueling this phony economy .


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The entire global economy is based on a house of cards.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In the US, Long term Unfunded Liabilities are the $180 Trillion "Pound Gorilla in the Room". The current tax and spend and borrow philosophy is unsustainable and eventually government will have a difficult time in "confiscating" more tax dollars from We The People.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree that there will be some kind of crisis, a devaluation in the dollar seems likely because of all the printing done since 2008.

Make sure that some of your saved assets are in something more tangible than paper instruments.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Slippy said:


> In the US, Long term Unfunded Liabilities are the $180 Trillion "Pound Gorilla in the Room". The current tax and spend and borrow philosophy is unsustainable and eventually government will have a difficult time in "confiscating" more tax dollars from We The People.


You think they will have a difficult time? They are already looking at our 401k's and IRA's like a fox looking at a chicken coup. I think one good crisis and there could be a vote to take the money "for the good of the country" and give you a nice "I owe you" note in your account. To be repaid in monthly installments of course.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How much of the 401ks and IRAs will be means tested? You know, got to loose your house and possessions before you get anything back if at all.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

If what i was hearing yesterday is true and correct, China devalued it's currency 1.9%? in the last day or so, not enought ot damage world economies badly but signaling that their economy is in trouble and those high up the totem pole better move some assets to safer locations quickly as communism economy could be coming to an end. Rapidly.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> How much of the 401ks and IRAs will be means tested? You know, got to loose your house and possessions before you get anything back if at all.


Im sure that will be a factor. I've heard several candidates say they are looking at means testing SSI benefits as part of their campaign.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have thought about this A LOT....

As a Christian my view is there will be a one world currency (or payment method) and a mark that will be required for selling and buying

HOW DO WE GET TO THAT POINT

there has to be a collapse and a leader that steps up to HELP. 

The one world currency and mark for payment will be great (for somethings)... it will stop currency manipulation and also stop terrorist from getting funds, no more bad checks, no more hidden accounts, no more bank fraud....

those that take the mark will have ONE account and all currency will be electronic

it will also stop churches from collecting money and from helping others out. It also will give THE LEADER the ability to take your money as needed

9-13


----------

